# 2003 Recruiting Rankings



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Well, I had so much fun setting up my 2004 rankings, and had already done the all hard work (creating the spreadsheet), so I plugged in the 2003 rankings. So here you go!

One comment. While six or seven 2004 classes approach 1,500 points, there isn't anybody even close to that in 2003. I realize that several classes were hurt by players going pro, but only Mississippi State's class would have come close to competing with this year's top classes. 

If you have any questions about these rankings or want to know a team ranked below #25's standing, go ahead and PM me. 

My 2004 thread explains my system a little bit.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=55440&forumid=94

1. LSU – 1318 points
#14 Brandon Bass, PF
#19 Regis Koundija, WF
#33 Tack Minor, PG
Top 250 Darnell Lazare, WF
Top 250 Ross Neltner, PF

2. Kansas – 1241 points
#6 David Padgett, PF
#13 J.R. Giddens, WF
#49 Omar Wilkes, WG
Top 250 Jeremy Case, WG

3. Syracuse – 1228 points
#24 Darris Nichols, WF
#28 Darryl Watkins, C
#36 Terrence Roberts, BF
#73 Louie McCroskey, WG

4. Maryland – 1180 points
#16 Mike Jones, WG
#27 Ekene Ibekwe, BF
#71* Hassan Fofana, C
#77 Will Bowers, C
Top 150 DJ Strawberry, WG

5. Missouri – 1152 points
#15 Linas Kleiza, BF
#37 Thoams Gardner, WG
Top 250 Spencer Laurie, WG
JUCO Randy Pulley, PG
VMI Transfer Jason Conley, WG

5. Florida State – 1152 points
#11 Von Wafer, WF
#20* Alexander Johnson, BF
JUCO Diego Romero, C
JUCO Antonio Griffin, WF

7. Connecticut – 1145 points
#6* Charlie Villanueva, WF
#37 Marcus Williams, PG
#45* Josh Boone, BF
JUCO Ryan Thompson, WF

8. California – 1138 points
#9 Leon Powe, BF
#35 Ayinde Ubaka
#52 Marquis Kately
Top 150 Dominic McGuire

9. Michigan State 1134 points
#3 Shannon Brown, WG
#22 Brandon Cotton, PG
#56 Drew Naymick, BF

10. Oklahoma 1022 points
#17 Andrew Lavender, PG
#52 Brandon Foust, WF
#71 Lawrence McKenzie, WG
Top 250 Jimmy Tobias, WG
JUCO Jason Williams, PG

11. Michigan – 1014 points
#20 Dion Harris, WG
#43 Courtney Sims, C
#44 Brent Pettway, BF
Virginia Transfer J.C. Mathis, BF

12. Cincinatti – 1005 points
Top 150 Mike Pilgrim, WF
Asrangue Souleymane, C
JUCO Robert Whaley, C
JUCO Nick Williams, WG
Florida Transfer James White, WF

13. Arkansas – 949 points
#12 Olu Famutimi, WG
#31 Ronnie Brewer, WF
Top 150 Vincent Hunter
SMU Transfer Billy Pharis, BF

14. Florida – 919 points
#34 Chris Richard, BF
#42 Mohammed Akubar, BF
#63 Ryan Appleby, PG
#83 Lee Humphrey, WG

15 – Ohio State – 889 points
#25 Ivan Harris, BF
Ricardo Billings, WG
Arkansas Transfer JJ Sullinger, WG
Clemson Transfer Tony Stockman, WG

16 – Mississippi State – 871 points
#30* Gary Ervin, PG
Top 250 Derrick Slater, WF
Baylor Transfer Lawrence Roberts, BF
Iowa State Transfer Shane Power, WF

17 – Charlotte – 860 points
#34 Martin Iti, C
JUCO Dedrick Spooner, BF
JUCO CJ Pigford, BF
Vanderbilt Transfer Brendan Plavich, WG

18 – Minnesota – 858 points
#10 Kris Humphries, BF
#65 Wesley Washington, WG
North Carolina Transfer Adam Boone, PG
JUCO Kerry Woolridge, WF

19 – Kansas State – 841 points
#47 Cartier Martin, WF
#81 Dez Willingham, PG
Top 250 Lance Harris, WG
Tyler Hughes, C
JUCO Jeremiah Massey, PF
JUCO Dramane Diarra, PF
JUCO Justin Williams, C

20 – Wake Forest – 840 points
#7 Chris Paul, PG
#60 Jerry Ingram, WG
Top 250 Kyle Visser, C
Top 250 Todd Hendley, BF

21 – USC – 816 points
#32 Rodrick Stewart, WG
#57 Lodrick Stewart, WG
#90 Quinton Day, PG
Fordham Transfer Jeff McMillian

22 – Illinois – 804 points
#23 Richard McBride, WG
#50 Brian Randle, WF
#93 Warren Carter, BF

23 – Virginia – 766 points
#39 Gary Forbes, WG
#46 JR Reynolds, WG
Top 250 TJ Bannister, PG
Top 250 Jason Cain, BF
Top 250 Donte Minter, BF

24 – Wisconsin – 704 points
#8 Brian Butch, C
Top 250 Kammron Taylor, PG
JUCO Zach Morley, BF

25 – Oklahoma State – 695 points
Top 250 Marcus Dove, PF
JUCO Tremaine Fuqua, C
Baylor Transfer John Lucas III, PG
Central Florida Transfer Stevie Graham, WG
Central Florida Transfer Joey Graham, WG
BYU Transfer Daniel Bobik, WF


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Not bad, Mississippi State should be higher up.....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> Not bad, Mississippi State should be higher up.....


No they shouldn't. They should be glad to be on this list at all considering they lost Jackie Butler to Prep School and Outlaw to the NBA.


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

If you count Bogut in this recruiting class (which is sort of iffy, considering he signed before last season but couldn't join the team until now) then Utah could be up there with Bogut, a top 50 in Justin Hawkins, top 100 in Stefan Zimmerman, and talented Euro Jonas Langvad....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigMike</b>!
> If you count Bogut in this recruiting class (which is sort of iffy, considering he signed before last season but couldn't join the team until now) then Utah could be up there with Bogut, a top 50 in Justin Hawkins, top 100 in Stefan Zimmerman, and talented Euro Jonas Langvad....


Zimmerman is going to redshirt.


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

Still, he could be a major factor down the road.

According to Majerus there's no way he'll contribute this year, and it's very possible that with his "bad attitude" and Majerus's toughness on players, he could transfer, or just flat out quit.

But from the little reading I've done, he seems to have tons of potential.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I didn't a statistical way of valuing Bogut, but I subjectively made him the equivalent of a recruit in the 20-30 range. 

Utah - 664 Points (27th)
#94 Justin Hawkins, WG
Top 150 Stefan Zimmerman, PF
Andrew Bogut, PF
Jonas Langvad, PF 
Josh Olson, WG
Ryan Werch, WG


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

im glad Kansas' newest class is finally getting some credit. Every other ranking that I've seen of recruiting classes has them noticeably lower...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

pistolballer, part of that is because both Omar Wilkes and Jeremy Case are very underrated. Wilkes is ranked as a top 100 guy, but many west coast evaluators said that that ranking is considerably underrated because Omar's not flashy. Judging from what I've seen so far, I'd have to say they're right. Jeremy Case is the same way (you don't lead the state of Oklahoma in scoring two straight years as a 6'0" guard and not be good). Kansas is higher in this ranking because Wilkes is ranked at #49 (far more accurate than his 90-something from other lists).

On the other end of the spectrum, just how in the hell KU's Moulaye Niang sneaked into the top 100 I have no clue. I love the kid, but he's top 400 at best.


----------



## Jockrider (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> I didn't a statistical way of valuing Bogut, but I subjectively made him the equivalent of a recruit in the 20-30 range.
> 
> Utah - 664 Points (27th)
> ...


Bogut 20-30? Are you high? He is a top 5 recruit if not the top freshman.


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

I completely agree Jockrider!

The defending Junior World Championships MVP over guys like Paul Davis and Sofokilis Schortsanitis....a top 20-30 recruit!...You have to be kidding right!!!??? He would eat almost all of the incoming frontcourt freshman recruits for breakfast!

Andrew is definately the equivalent of a top 5 recruit!...I wouldnt say the top recruit....but he's right there! AND....he's proving it so far isn't he!

Ive posted alot about Andrew so far on this board and will continue to for along way into the future. He's the kind of hard working...old fashioned basketballer...you dont see too much these days. Its been an absolute pleasure to watch this kid so far and I will follow his career very closely with a high level of interest I just pity the pro's when he finally gets there and has filled out his still relatively skinny frame.

Utes Conference Champs & Top 15...

Andrew...First Team All MW Conference 

Go Andrew!...Go Utes!


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jockrider</b>!
> Bogut 20-30? Are you high? He is a top 5 recruit if not the top freshman.


I have to agree with this, I really impressed with him so far.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Come on now...

I did these rankings well before the season started. 

I'd never seen the guy play, and the guru's didn't rank the guy. Like everybody else, I simply knew he was going be good. 

Naturally, you have to be a bit more conservative in this circumstance. 

Keep in mind, other recruiting class rankings have ignored him completely...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Stating that one of the best posters here is "high" is ridiculous. You see the system he uses - go and recalculate yourself if you think he is a top 5 (which he is).

Instead of taking the time to do that simple task, you would rather ***** and complain. Kudos.


----------



## peleincubus (Sep 27, 2002)

can someone post a list of the 2004 classes so far please.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>peleincubus</b>!
> can someone post a list of the 2004 classes so far please.


I'm not sure if blabla has done a more recent update then this

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=55440&forumid=94


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

These were done in October. There have been some significant changes since then. 

Junior linked to classes 1-11, I believe. 

Here's 12-25

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=55593

I'm headed out of town for my school's (DIII) football playoff game, but I'll definitely update these sometime next week.


----------



## Jockrider (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Stating that one of the best posters here is "high" is ridiculous. You see the system he uses - go and recalculate yourself if you think he is a top 5 (which he is).
> 
> Instead of taking the time to do that simple task, you would rather ***** and complain. Kudos.


My statement was more of shock than any put down to the poster. He has my kudos for doing the research. Just was shocked to see that he mentioned he would put Bogut in the 20-30 range. The guy is going to lead the nation in fg% and rebounding as a freshman.


----------

